# Tag Heuer watch stops after battery replacement!



## elacesar (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello all i would love to get some help with my watch that is suddenly stopping on me during the day even after i have changed the battery twice.. I have also tried gently shaking it and it does start working but after a few hours it stops again.. Any help will be appreciated.. Thanks all


----------



## sixties.nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello,

Welcome, can you tell us the model of TAG that you have or post a photo for us to see?

Did this watch exhibit the same behaviour before you changed the battery the first time? or was the watch completely dead when you changed it first?

Also, when you changed the battery either time, did the white nylon movement keeper come out on you?

Thanks!


----------



## elacesar (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for replying and i changed the battery because i noticed that it was stopping every once in a while in the day and i did notice a small amount of maybe calcium deposits where the battery sits so i cleaned it before replacing the battery.. The white nylon keeper did pop out but i made sure and placed it correctly.. Here it the picture of the watch.. Thanks a lot for your help..










Welcome, can you tell us the model of TAG that you have or post a photo for us to see?

Did this watch exhibit the same behaviour before you changed the battery the first time? or was the watch completely dead when you changed it first?

Also, when you changed the battery either time, did the white nylon movement keeper come out on you?

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a nice 4000 series. Try cleaning the contacts of the battery bay... I'm no watchmaker.. but it sounds like dirty contacts...


----------



## elacesar (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks i will work on it and get back to you..


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The white deposits are crystallized battery gel (acid) ... if even small chunks get into the gears they can cause havoc. I find over half of the watches which have had leaking batteries can not be brought back to reliable operation.

Cheap batteries are an unwise savings.

Leaving dead batteries in a watch is not wise either...

Good Luck!


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> The white deposits are crystallized battery gel (acid) ... if even small chunks get into the gears they can cause havoc. I find over half of the watches which have had leaking batteries can not be brought back to reliable operation.
> 
> Cheap batteries are an unwise savings.
> 
> ...


Great scott! I saw those white deposits on my Renata batt when i changed the batt in my Tag last month. The batt wasn't flat but it hasn't been changed for 3 years so i was afraid it might leak.

This shows that 
1)it's true that batt needn't go flat before it can damage the watch :rodekaart n
2)a good swiss made Renata batt might still leak :rodekaart


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

My watchmaker claims he has never found a leaking Energizer.

I have personally had Renatas leak.

But all of this anecdotal.


----------



## elacesar (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help.. I opened it and cleaned the area and its been working well for a day.. I had a Sony battery just in case


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Elacesar,

good to know your Tag is new again. Make sure you have new and "siliconized" gasket ring, so moisture and dust do not get into the watch case. 

Enjoy your watch!

Enrico


----------



## elacesar (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks again


----------

